# link to Photographers you appreciate



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

Share a link to a gallery of a photographer you appreciate..

Perhaps say, why you like them..

Any type or style of photography, whatever floats your boat..


----------



## mhendo (Aug 19, 2011)

Vivian Maier 
(look in the Portfolios section for pictures)

She was only "discovered" after she died, but during her lifetime she took thousands of street photographs in cities like New York and Chicago, as well as places outside the United States. I just love some of her street candids; she really had a great eye for people and places.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2011)

Andre Kertez: the master photographer















http://www.masters-of-photography.com/K/kertesz/kertesz.html


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

mhendo said:


> Vivian Maier
> (look in the Portfolios section for pictures)
> 
> She was only "discovered" after she died, but during her lifetime she took thousands of street photographs in cities like New York and Chicago, as well as places outside the United States. I just love some of her street candids; she really had a great eye for people and places.



Very interesting. Apparently there are tens of thousands of images....
I love the square format of most of her pictures. Such a shame she did not share her images when she was alive.

I went back and had another look, she definately had an eye for people, they are very well done her people shots and it looks as if her preferred set up was quite narrow dof because the backgrounds are nicely oof .. very nice images. I will visit again.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

I am going to post these people galleries again, (I posted them in the photo tuitorials thread a couple of days ago but) these are galleries I like.

Members of an Orchestra in black and white by Dirk Vermeirre
http://www.pbase.com/dievee/defilharmonie&page=all

On the streets of Antwerp. (Same photographer)
http://www.pbase.com/dievee/in_the_streets_of_antwerp&page=all

David ROBERTS formal portraits (some very famous people - if you are over 40  )
http://www.pbase.com/deewun/portraits

Martin Crespo - Patients in a mental asylum in Asunción Paraguay
http://www.pbase.com/crespoide/infierno[/quote]


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

This is Ed Leys his large gallery is called California Light & Structure
All taken on 35mm film and then digitally scanned
http://www.blackmallard.com/cal_ls/


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

This guy, M Plonsky wrote an article on bug photography including some images, these are fantastic macros'
Shame his larger gallery does not seem to work, but the images on this page are well worth looking at:
http://www.mplonsky.com/photo/article.htm

An example:


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2011)

Toto Frima's early self portraits I liked, although I'd better not link at work, seeing as there's one or two nude shots


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Toto Frima's early self portraits I liked, although I'd better not link at work, seeing as there's one or two nude shots



Was it this url http://www.totofrima.com/gallery/#


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 19, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Was it this url http://www.totofrima.com/gallery/#



Might be, can't verify it now. Anyways, her early stuff was quite honest and exploring the self whilst her later stuff moved onto her dog and other friends... not that that wasn't honest but it didn't have the same impact, IMHO


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

The Unseen Gulf War - Peter Turnley - Corbis
http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0212/pt_index.html


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

L I N D E     W A I D H O F E R
http://www.westerneye.com/portfolios/index.html


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2011)

I think this guy Peter Turner is worth a look
I think perhaps like Linde Waidhofer above, he has visited colourful Mexico (perhaps)
http://www.peteturner.com/index.html


----------



## gamma globulins (Aug 19, 2011)

Very fond of these two for their comedy value...




L'exercice de l'autre. by Olivier Chapelle, on Flickr




Waiting for Holidays #3 / En attendant les vacances #3 by Pierre Beteille (Monkeyman), on Flickr


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 19, 2011)

mhendo said:


> Vivian Maier


Some of her photographs are being shown at Photofusion in Brixton as part of the Street Photography festival (+ other stuff all over London).


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 19, 2011)

http://www.oscarmarzaroli.com/ey.html


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2011)

gamma globulins said:


> Very fond of these two for their comedy value...
> 
> L'exercice de l'autre. by Olivier Chapelle, on Flickr
> 
> Waiting for Holidays #3 / En attendant les vacances #3 by Pierre Beteille (Monkeyman), on Flickr



I prefer the second one, good humour and great image quality, love the first image in his gallery "George Orwell" ..

I have not really looked around flicker - I have mainly stayed within pbase.com Perhaps I should take more of an interest in flicker.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2011)

http://www.jamesnachtwey.com/
James Nachtway

Gritty photojournalism, well worth a quick look..


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2011)

Gil Azouri - China
http://www.pbase.com/gilazouri/china
A massive gallery of the sights of China, very colourful - almost luminesent.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 23, 2011)

Garry Winogrand






http://graememitchell.com/blog/garry-winogrand

Ed van der Elsken.






http://www.nederlandsfotomuseum.nl/...ator/sub,detail/Itemid,161/detail,29/lang,en/

Fred Herzog






http://www.artnet.com/artists/fred-herzog/artworks-for-sale

Rineke Dijkstra






http://www.miamiartmuseum.org/collection_dijkstra.asp

Thomas Struth






http://www.artnet.com/artists/thomas-struth/artworks-for-sale


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 23, 2011)

Picasa taken by Robert Capa his best photo maybe? Anyway I love it.


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 23, 2011)

Still on the subject of war photographers. This one has few stories to it. The looter with two watches one on each wrist "airbrushed" out on official photo, apparently Stalin's orders! The photographer was jewish so identity surpressed which was a bit ironic considering the circumstances. Taken by Evgenii Khaldei. An Iconic image?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 23, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Picasa taken by Robert Capa his best photo maybe? Anyway I love it.



Hi stowpirate, yes that photo of Picasso taken by Capa is very well known it is very well balanced, each person has their own space a very nice picture.

I have also seen I think photos Capa took on the troop landing beaches in France during WWII .. terrifying to imagine being there and some of the photos are very blurred but you get the impression of a very scary episode.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 25, 2011)

This is Dave who takes photos in and around London mainly candids. He has a massive gallery on pbase
I did post a link to his galleries once before and a couple of people were snooty about his style, however I love it so I am posting it to this thread: http://www.pbase.com/dave1/root


----------



## sim667 (Aug 30, 2011)

Don Mccullin





Jonas Bendiksen





Ragnar Axelsson (RAX)


----------



## weltweit (Sep 3, 2011)

Misha Gordin
http://bsimple.com/home.htm

Recommended to me, conceptual, all images made in trad dark room apparently.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 3, 2011)

Penn






http://www.masters-of-photography.com/P/penn/penn.html


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 3, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> ...
> Thomas Struth
> 
> 
> ...



Blimey! I missed this. I think you're the only other Thomas Struth appreciator I've come across on the web. He makes sublime images from apparent chaos. It's art. It's history. It's archive and documentary, but most of all, it's just fucking beautiful.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 3, 2011)

Perhaps still his most famous series...






1970's NY.

Most here won't deny Ansel Adam's his success for photographing Yosemite in such a sympathetic B&W way. For me, Thomas Struth was the first to do the same for the urban landscape.

His later stuff is more about finding order in nature.






By far the most important photographer alive today for me. He's been inspiring me for years.

Anyone interested in such stuff should research the Dusseldorf School and the lives of Berndt and Hiller Becher. He was one of their students.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Blimey! I missed this. I think you're the only other Thomas Struth appreciator I've come across on the web. He makes sublime images from apparent chaos. It's art. It's history. It's archive and documentary, but most of all, it's just fucking beautiful.



I agree. I came across the work via flickr awhile ago. I like finding photographers who make me aspire to doing something better.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2011)

Bernie Gunther said:


> Penn
> http://www.masters-of-photography.com/P/penn/penn.html



Hi Bernie. Google seems to throw up a lot of nice photos to the search "penn photography"
http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=...&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=0l0l1l10l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2011)

weltweit said:


> Hi Bernie. Google seems to throw up a lot of nice photos to the search "penn photography"
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?tbm=isch&hl=en&source=hp&biw=1140&bih=649&q=penn photography&gbv=2&oq=penn photography&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=0l0l1l10l0l0l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0



When I try to link to Bernie's Penn link, I get a Malwarebytes warning.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> When I try to link to Bernie's Penn link, I get a Malwarebytes warning.



I get a warning that "pop ups have been blocked"!.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2011)

William Eggleston:












http://patternsoflightndark.com/wordpress/?p=1371


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Weegee:











http://photo-cowboy.blogspot.com/2010/05/weegee.html

http://www.all-art.org/photography/MM- Weegee.htm


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2011)

The only thing about these "masters of photography" type photographers is that there usually does not seem to be many photos you can browse online. I am sure if there were their work would be more impressive.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Sep 4, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I get a warning that "pop ups have been blocked"!.



Hmmm, sorry about that.

I run http://noscript.net/ so I don't notice that sort of stuff unless I manually activate scripts.

His Wikipedia profile links off to a range of hopefully non-toxic galleries.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like thomas struth too.


----------



## moon (Sep 5, 2011)

*Karl Blossfeldt's work is amazing http://www.soulcatcherstudio.com/exhibitions/blossfeldt/index.htm*

*



*


----------



## weltweit (Sep 8, 2011)

Ian Cameron
Landscapes of Scotland
http://www.pbase.com/hwatt/scotland&page=all

This is a very big gallery so may take a moment to load.
It must be the work of many years, there are many wonderful landscapes and incredible colour.

He also has a website with further work at other locations at:
http://www.transientlight.co.uk/


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 9, 2011)

Rather than link to the greats I admire like Erwitt, Atget etc here's a few that I initially found, by chance meeting, on flickr who mostly use vintage gear:

"sdzn":
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdzn/collections/

Aleksandra Patova:
http://alexandrapatova.daportfolio.com/gallery/124184#16

Mariczka Rubon:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariczka/collections/


----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2011)

Just spent a while looking at this one posted by spartacus mills. I enjoyed the look around. Interesting how square format works so well. I have become so used to 3x2 but it is not the only way.


spartacus mills said:


> Aleksandra Patova:
> http://alexandrapatova.daportfolio.com/gallery/124184#16


----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> Rather than link to the greats I admire like Erwitt, Atget etc here's a few that I initially found, by chance meeting, on flickr who mostly use vintage gear:
> "sdzn":
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdzn/collections/
> Mariczka Rubon:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariczka/collections/



I was just trying to look through these but I have to say, I hate flicker... it makes what should be a simple browse through some images into something difficult and painful. I hate flicker!!


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 10, 2011)

weltweit said:


> I hate flicker... it makes what should be a simple browse through some images into something difficult and painful.



Agreed!


----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2011)

While googling for an Alfred Eisenstaedt picture, I discovered Ruth Orkin today

http://www.orkinphoto.com/photographs/

At the age of 17, she _cycled_ from LA to New York to see the 1939 World's Fair! Pretty handy with a camera even at that age.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 14, 2011)

cybertect said:


> While googling for an Alfred Eisenstaedt picture, I discovered Ruth Orkin today
> 
> http://www.orkinphoto.com/photographs/
> 
> At the age of 17, she _cycled_ from LA to New York to see the 1939 World's Fair! Pretty handy with a camera even at that age.


 
In the case of Ruth Orkin (and others) I think the printers need a bigger mention. It's a skill in itself even today with software at our disposal.


----------



## cybertect (Sep 14, 2011)

Certainly a very relevant point in respect of Cartier-Bresson.

He just liked taking pictures and had very little interest in what happened after.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 20, 2011)

cybertect said:


> While googling for an Alfred Eisenstaedt picture, I discovered Ruth Orkin today
> http://www.orkinphoto.com/photographs/
> At the age of 17, she _cycled_ from LA to New York to see the 1939 World's Fair! Pretty handy with a camera even at that age.



I have just been browsing her website and it struck me that it is almost a permanent obituary. I would have liked there to be even more photos, as I am sure hundreds more exist, but the ones that are there give a jist as to what she was about. A good find cybertect.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 31, 2013)

Not so much a photographer I appreciate but a photo:
NSFW> http://www.vojislavmarkovic.com/2013/03/03/ecstasy/
He has a tutorial as to how he did it which spoils the magic in a way.
Mind you it does mean I could do it myself now which is a nice idea.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 2, 2013)

Trent Parke - http://www.magnumphotos.com/Archive...rDetail_VPage&pid=2K7O3R13MZYS&nm=Trent Parke


----------



## sim667 (Apr 18, 2013)

Roger Ballen


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2013)

http://500px.com/daviegan

I thought this was a painting at first:


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> http://500px.com/daviegan
> 
> I thought this was a painting at first:


 

Looks like HDR. Hideously over used and seldom used to good effect.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking at the work of some of these classic photographers makes me want to do some black and white work with my digital camera. My darkroom days are over but I love the power of monochrome images.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2013)

Firky said:


> Looks like HDR. Hideously over used and seldom used to good effect.



ok it's a shit photo then, sorry about that.


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> ok it's a shit photo then, sorry about that.


 

Where in my post that you have quoted did I say it was a shit photo?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 15, 2013)

Not a fan of HDR, but that photo is cracking. More to do with subject than owt else though


----------



## Firky (Jun 15, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not a fan of HDR, but that photo is cracking. More to do with subject than owt else though


 

Init! 

The rest of the photos are worht a look at too


----------



## weltweit (Jun 15, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Looking at the work of some of these classic photographers makes me want to do some black and white work with my digital camera. My darkroom days are over but I love the power of monochrome images.


I love to do black and white at my camera's top ISO setting in the camera and with perhaps a 50mm f1.8 at f1.8. My highest ISO (1600) makes for images that are a bit grainy and with the narrow dof the images are quite different to my usual fare, plus there is something very exciting about having a little black and white image in the LCD immediately available to review.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 23, 2013)

Not sure if this is the best place to post this link but....
I just love this Twitter feed; Abandoned https://twitter.com/AbandonedPics


----------



## weltweit (Jul 23, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Not sure if this is the best place to post this link but....
> I just love this Twitter feed; https://twitter.com/AbandonedPics


Wow, DD, lots of great stuff there ...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Stephen Shore












http://www.americansuburbx.com/2012...-apparent-is-the-bridge-to-the-real-2007.html


----------

